# [4x4/6x6] OLL Skip Algorithms



## Sajwo (Nov 24, 2013)

If anybody's got some algs for extra cases, please post them here


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> If anybody's got some algs for extra cases, please post them here



from where did you find it ?!


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> from where did you find it ?!



They're just conjugates because that algorithm (if you do double layer moves) moves other pieces other than the edges and centers.
Knowing this, you can perform set up moves so the pieces will be in place after performing the parity algorithm.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 24, 2013)

In this thread (old italian forum) I found these links:
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/4x4x4/OLLparity+OLL 1flip.doc
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/4x4x4/OLLparity+OLL 3flip.doc
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/4x4x4/F2L + OLL parity.doc


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 24, 2013)

Could someone translate this to the Rw U2 x.... alg?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's my stuff for it, might have some mistakes which I've corrected in my own version but not uploaded.


----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

You forgot two algs.
R2 B R' OP U2 R B' R2.
L B' R2 OP U2 R2 B L'.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> You forgot two algs.
> R2 B R' OP U2 R B' R2.
> L B' R2 OP U2 R2 B L'.



Lol he "forgot" more than just two. Fancy tricks exist for the sunes/pi/h cases as well. In fact they've been linked in this very thread already.


----------



## pedrinroque (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Lol he "forgot" more than just two. Fancy tricks exist for the sunes/pi/h cases as well. In fact they've been linked in this very thread already.


I said forgot because in his diagram he included every case with 2 corner misoriented, except those two cases.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 25, 2013)

One can add 8x8 and 10x10 for the cubes you can use these algs on.


----------

